# To Crate or Not to Crate



## sammy0429 (Jun 19, 2011)

My 4 1/2 yr. old male golden has been crated at times since I got him. We have since weaned him off nights - sleeps wherever he wants. However, I still crate him whenever I leave. I would like to dismantle the crate and allow him free rein. He has however, never been alone. When I was working full time he went to day care. I can longer afford that, but cannot stand the thought of him being in the crate. Also, I could really use the space, as he has the biggest and best crate. 

It is a rental property so damage is a concern if I am gone all day. He is VERY attached to me. I hate to go the Clomicalm route, but he is a bit anxious. THAT......is another story.

Thanks for for any advice!!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you try leaving him in a bedroom first for a few hours and seeing how he does? And then gradually moving up to longer and more space.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We did the same thing with Toro. We left him free at night and crated him when we left during the day. He is quite the counter surfer and we were afraid that he would get into things. We just started leaving him out this spring. First for just short trips. He has been wonderful. I think he just mainly sleeps when we are gone. I took the crate down a few months ago. You just need to try it with a small space or a short time. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Never know if you don't try.

Just give him some stuff to do - bones, ... 

Try it in short intervals and/or small spaces - like a bathroom, bedroom, ...

Good luck.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Until Brooks was 1 yr, we never left him alone in the house when we were gone (but we never used a crate-we had an empty mudroom he stayed in). Then we had to make a trip to another state as MIL was in hospital. We took Brooks, and when we went to hospital, he stayed alone in MIL home. We expected to come back to things destroyed (it wasn't puppy proofed). Surprise surprise-he didn't bother anything. So, once we got home, we decided to let him have "house privileges". He has never wrecked anything.


----------



## sammy0429 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you all so very much! I will be working with Sam as you have suggested and will keep you updated on his progress. Everyone helped so much! Thanks again and keep cool!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Are you super neat? If not I would worry he might get into something not good for him. I crated my Subiaco until he was about 2 whenever I was gone, but not at night when he slept in our bedroom. Jaro (below) is 16 months and I crate him when I am gone, but he sleeps free in our room at night. Believe me Jaro is not trustworthy if left alone during the day, the little thief.


----------



## sammy0429 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sam is definitely a thief...but, I'm hoping he will be comfortable on his own a little bit at a time. If he steals, I can collect his bounty when I get home. He's not a chewer thank goodness!


Thanks!


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

I crate daisy when I leave the house for a long time (work and such).... short durations..... she's fine, she just lays down, maybe chew on a bone....and sleeps...


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I have not crated Lola since we adopted her a month ago. She sleeps with us at night and I let her stay down stairs when we are at work. She was crated when we got her and they gave me the crate. I never understood the idea of putting her into such a small space for hours??? She does fine not in the crate. Am I a bad parent? Lola is just one year old.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

newport said:


> I have not crated Lola since we adopted her a month ago. She sleeps with us at night and I let her stay down stairs when we are at work. She was crated when we got her and they gave me the crate. I never understood the idea of putting her into such a small space for hours??? She does fine not in the crate. Am I a bad parent? Lola is just one year old.


In my opinion the crate is mostly a tool for young puppies or untrained dogs that can't be trusted at home. Some dogs love their crates and people keep them for their whole lives, but I think most people take down the crate after their dog grows up and can be relied on to be left alone and not cause any messes. If your dog is fine without the crate, then there is no need for it. So long as she's fine in a crate when she's at the vet or the groomer's, then you're good!


----------

